# Took a trip to the Pine Barrens



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a continuation from my last thread. I visited my grandfather for the weekend who lives in New Jersey. The pics are of the plants I got and our trip to the new jersey pine barrens. We also went to my grandfather's friends house who has a giant artificial bog filled with carnivorous plants, some of the pics are of his bog.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

for some reason it wont let me post more pics? Help?


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

more pics hope u like


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

how do i upload more than ten photos?


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

any help guys?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 10, 2011)

I think the site has limited space, I use Photobucket.  I upload to Photobucket and just copy the link.  Are you already familiar with Photobucket?  ...cool plants btw.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks, I dont have photo bucket but I will try facebook

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

here is a link to all photos http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1933611137989.2103765.1173628411


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 11, 2011)

new better link http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd379/cuddlycobalt/


----------

